# Roundover Bits - When To Use Which Size?



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

Let's say I buy a set of roundover bits that contains sizes 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 1/2", 3/4". For a roundover edge profile, would I normally pick the size that is around half of my stock thickness?

I also understand that roundover bits can be used for beading as well but I'm not sure exactly how. Is there a rule-of-thumb as to which size to use in this application and can someone explain to me how to use these for beading?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

It's all a matter of personal choice.

It won't bead but it will create an edge it you set it deep enough.
Sometimes you want just a slight roundover so if you wanted you could use your largest bit but only use a 
small part of it.

It's all up to you, There are no rules.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I would agree with Gary; no rules. Just go for the effect you want.

You can do a double edge if you set the the depth deep enough (as mentioned) and also use a smaller bearing that you borrow from one of the smaller sized bits. I guess this is kind of a beading.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I guess if I wanted to do a half-round I would perhaps pick a specific size but in general I understand the personal choice aspect of it. I guess the beading I was referring to was the fillet on the top edge.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

I use a 3/8" round over alot on 3/4" plawood when makeing rocking chairs. This enough to break the edge and keep it smooth.


----------

